# nach update von vlc nur Fehlermeldung [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich gestern vlc (und anderes wie z.B. gnome) upgedatet habe auf Version 

```
[I--] [ ~] media-video/vlc-0.8.6
```

 bekomm ich ihn nicht mehr zum Laufen :

```
taz@kiste ~ $ vlc

VLC media player 0.8.6 Janus

[00000130] main interface error: no interface module matched "hotkeys,none"

[00000130] main interface error: no suitable interface module

[00000001] main private error: interface "hotkeys,none" initialization failed

[00000132] main interface error: no interface module matched "any"

[00000132] main interface error: no suitable interface module

[00000001] main private error: interface "(null)" initialization failed

taz@kiste ~ $
```

Haben andere dieses Problem auch ? Hab extra noch mal bei www.videolan.org nachgelesen welche useflags empfohlen werden :

```
media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live win32codecs
```

Die sagen jedenfalls auch, dass man die ~Version verwenden soll.

Hab ich da was überlesen beim Update oder sollte ich das Ding einfach mal booten ?

Edit: Achso, revdep-rebuild hat auch nicht geholfen.

----------

## Vortex375

Möglicherweise hilft es, wenn du dein ~/.vlc Verzeichnis löschst, falls du das nicht schon gemacht hast.

----------

## gabelhonz

Geht eigentlich mit der 0.8.6 endlich SPDIF wieder?

gruß

----------

## tazinblack

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Möglicherweise hilft es, wenn du dein ~/.vlc Verzeichnis löschst, falls du das nicht schon gemacht hast.

 

Danke für den Tip ! Hab ich probiert bringt aber nix.

Inzwischen hab ich auch mal gebootet. Leider auch ohne Erfolg.

Geht denn das bei Euch nach dem Update ?

----------

## b3cks

Was heißt den du bekommst VLC nicht mehr zum laufen? VLC (vlc) an sich oder nur die GUI (wxvlc)?

----------

## pman

Hi,

Habe die empfohlenen Flags gesetzt, und meine gestrige Erst-Installation funktioniert soweit ich das jetzt einschätzen kann.

Gruß

----------

## tazinblack

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Was heißt den du bekommst VLC nicht mehr zum laufen? VLC (vlc) an sich oder nur die GUI (wxvlc)?

 

Also ich kann vlc nicht starten. Wie Du ganz oben siehst, versuche ich vlc von der console zu starten und erhalte dann die Fehlermeldung.

Bei Start aus dem gnome menu tut sich einfach gar nichts.

----------

## tazinblack

Also dieses Problem müssen noch mehr haben.

Habs grad probiert und festgestellt, dass es auf meinem Notebook genauso ist !

Welche Versionen verwendet Ihr ?

----------

## zworK

Habe VLC auf meinem Desktop PC sowie Laptop von 0.8.4a auf 0.8.6 aktualisiert. Auf beiden Systemen läufts wunderbar.

Hier meine Flags :

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6  USE="X a52 alsa arts dvd hal mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl oss png sdl truetype vcd vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xml xv -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -debug -directfb -dts -dvb -esd -fbcon -flac -ggi -gnutls -httpd -libcaca -libnotify -lirc -live -matroska -mod -nsplugin -optimisememory -rtsp -samba -seamonkey -shout -skins -speex -stream -svg -svga -theora -upnp -v4l -vlm -xinerama -xosd" 0 kB
```

Ich habe die Flags auch nach meinen Bedürfnissen angepasst und mich nicht nach den Empfehlungen auf der VLC Seite gerichtet. Sachen wie httpd, stream, cdda, live... brauche ich nicht.

Mein Tipp: USE Flags durchgehen und ausmisten/anpassenLast edited by zworK on Thu Dec 14, 2006 4:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

Bei mir gehts nach dem Update auf 0.8.6 auch nicht mehr.  :Shocked: 

----------

## papahuhn

Mir hat der Tipp geholfen, vlc erstmal zu deinstallieren, und danach wieder zu installieren.

----------

## b3cks

Da ich das Problem nun auch habe, hab ich mal fünf Sekunden auf b.g.o verbracht:

 :Arrow:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=157937

Mal gucken, was davon hilft.  :Wink: 

----------

## Vortex375

Hmm laut b.g.o scheint ein USE="libnotify" ja zu helfen, aber das will bei mir jede Menge Abhängigkeiten installieren:

```

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/iso-codes-0.58  4,321 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.8  USE="-debug -doc" 361 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.5  USE="-debug" 374 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.3  USE="-doc" 380 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6  USE="X a52 alsa arts bidi cdda dts dvd flac gnutls hal httpd libnotify* live matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl oss png samba sdl skins stream svga theora truetype vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xml xv -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -avahi -cddb -corba -daap -debug -directfb -dvb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -lirc -mod -nsplugin -optimisememory -rtsp -seamonkey -shout -speex -svg -upnp -v4l -xinerama -xosd
```

----------

## jkoerner

Bei mir lag es an dbus. vlc verlangt nach 0.62.

Durch die Installation von Qt-4.2.2 ist aber dbus-1.0.2 installiert.

----------

## b3cks

So, endlich mal Zeit gehabt. Also bei mir hat einfaches

```
emerge -C vlc && emerge -1 vlc
```

geholfen. Ohne Änderung der CFlags oder hinzufügen von neuen USE-Flags.

----------

## tazinblack

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> So, endlich mal Zeit gehabt. Also bei mir hat einfaches
> 
> ```
> emerge -C vlc && emerge -1 vlc
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry, hatte bisher wenig Zeit !

...Aha, dadurch wirds aber zukünftik nicht mehr upgedatet, da es ja nicht mehr im worldfile steht.

Finde ich also nicht so toll. Vor allem was soll das am Packet ändern obs nun im worldfile steht oder nicht ?

----------

## tazinblack

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Hmm laut b.g.o scheint ein USE="libnotify" ja zu helfen, aber das will bei mir jede Menge Abhängigkeiten installieren:
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] app-text/iso-codes-0.58  4,321 kB
> ...

 

Hmm, also mit libnotify läuft er wieder ! Und die obigen Abhängigkeiten wollte er nicht bzw. sind wohl schon drauf.

Jetzt hab ich noch die Macke, dass er abschmiert, wenn ich im Einstellungsmenu manche Punkte anklicke, aber damit kann ich bis zum nächsten Update leben.

----------

